

World Bank open data only tip of iceberg so far - Momoko11
http://blog.buzzdata.com/post/6977868259/buzzdata-at-the-guardians-activate-summit

======
wccrawford
For anyone else wondering what it's about:

<http://data.worldbank.org/about> \- "The World Bank provides free and open
access to a comprehensive set of data about development in countries around
the globe, together with other datasets cited in the data catalog."

It apparently focuses on ending poverty and the sharing of data is a big tool
for that.

